# Prayer Request



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I am trying to find a new job. Please keep me in your prayers. I do have a job right now, but I am looking to better myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Good luck, do what you have to do. rs


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, we lift up llred to you in his search for a new job. We ask that you will open a new door for him. We pray this will be a better job than he has and ask you will bless him with a better income. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

Amen to that..


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

llred,
Here's a couple of scriptures to stand on while you seek a better job...I hope you find encouragement in them:

...your Father knows what you need before you ask him. (Matthew 6:8)

...The Lord himself goes before you and will be with you; he will never leave you nor forsake you. Do not be afraid; do not be discouraged." (Deuteronomy 31:8)


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.....good luck....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

llred,

Still praying for you to find a new job. Any prospects ?


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

llred
Continue to keep the Faith and doors will open. We pray for you and your family.


----------



## Fishbutlerkyle (Jun 29, 2009)

DONT GIVE UP~ i just went through the same thing, but i was out of a job~ Just be prepared for somethign to happen when you least expect it~:~) Right when i was losing faith my phone rang~ Best job i have been offered since my career started in 1990~ So, when things seems down, LOOK UP! Dont lose your faith my friend~ I think GOD tests us in different situations, right when we think he is not listening to our prayers, he wants to see if you turn you faith elsewhere, and thats when you look back up to him. Its funny you posted this, cause just this morning, i received this from my daily 
*Billy Graham*
*For You*
Saturday August 8, 2009

*







Is God Testing Me By Not Answering My Prayers? *
_By Billy Graham, Tribune Media Services _Q: I used to pray a lot, but I've just about given up praying because it doesn't seem to do any good. Is God testing me or something? - Mrs. M.C.

A: We don't always know why God doesn't answer our prayers the way we wish He would. But that doesn't mean He hasn't heard them, or that He hasn't answered them. It simply means He hasn't answered them the way we wanted Him to.

Remember: We see only part of the picture - but God sees the whole. To put it another way, we are limited in our understanding - but He is unlimited. We often think we know what is best - but only God knows what is actually best. That's why we always need to seek God's will when we pray, and not just our own. Jesus taught His disciples to pray, "Your will be done on earth as it is in heaven" (Matthew 6:10). The Bible also says, "This is the confidence we have in approaching God: that if we ask anything according to his will, he hears us" (1 John 5:14).

But perhaps you're right; perhaps God has been testing you by not granting your prayers. If so, what has His test revealed? In all honesty, it may have revealed that your faith isn't as strong as it should be. If so, ask God to increase your faith - and then take steps to strengthen it by filling your soul with God's Word, and learning from other believers.

Make sure above all of your commitment to Christ. If you have never invited Him into your life, or if you aren't sure, open your heart to Him today. Then thank Him for making you part of His family, and ask Him to teach you to pray as you should. God loves you, and He delights to hear the prayers of His children.

========

_Send your queries to "My Answer," c/o Billy Graham, Billy Graham Evangelistic Association, 1 Billy Graham Parkway, Charlotte, N.C., 28201; call 1-(877) 2-GRAHAM, or visit the Web site for the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association: www.billygraham.org_


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Ive got some prospects with Nasa and Exxon, but I haven't heard anything back. A lady I go to church with is going to try and find the HR guy over the Exxon position and personally give him my resume. Hope to hear something soon. I don't mind the job I have now, but I just feel that there are better opportunities out there. Thanks for all the prayers. I will let everyone know if I find something.


----------

